# New smoker - looking for advice.



## agent75 (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi folks 

I recently purchased a new smoker. It's called a Deuba and from what I can tell is basically a Brinkmann ECB. 

I've assembled it, and already I can tell it's going to be a PITA to refill with charcoal if I'm going to smoke a big piece of meat. 

Also, there is no airflow on the base other than the gap between the body of the smoker and the charcoal base. 

I have yet to season it, but before I do I would like to ask if there are any modifications you would recommend I do?

I know I'm probably trying to run before I can walk, however I've done some research and reckon I'll need to separate the charcoal base from the unit and probably introduce some adjustable airflow for the charcoal. 

Thoughts? Suggestions? Any advice greatly appreciated!

Cheers

Keith.


----------



## sotv (Feb 15, 2017)

I currently own a Brinkmann Gourmet Smoker, and did the following mods using the following guide. http://ecb.chasefryer.com/  I have no idea if this would work on your particular model. But it may give you some ideas?

I did the following mods to mine, when I first got it and they all helped immensely in getting the most out of my Brinkmann. I added the legs for it, added the 3 vents at the base and one on the lid. And the biggest benefit was adding the raised charcoal grate in the base, which allows the ash to drop below the burning charcoal. Without this, the amount of ash produced from a burn would smother the charcoal in a few hours, I would think.

The only thing I never did was adding the fibreglass rope with furnace cement. that I do regret as the heat and smoke do escape from the body and lid quite a bit, from my particular model, meaning quite a bit of monitoring is needed on a 8-12 hour cook.

I have no idea if these mods will work on your particular model. But if not they may give you some ideas on what to do with yours, if no other suggestions come along.

I have had 2 good years of smoking from my Brinkmann, but looking to upgrade this year. But for the initial £80 I paid for mine. I have learned a lot and got a lot of enjoyment from it. Personally I would have hated to spend £300+ on a first smoker and not taken to it.


----------



## wade (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi Keith. I think the link that Sotv has included has covered all of the usual mods. Do not be put off though bu the lengths he has gone to as it some mods are more effective than others. It will be worth you trying out the smoker unmodified first (with a beef joint or beer can chicken) just to see how it works unmodified.

The first mod I would do is to add the raised charcoal grate to help a more even burn. If you find it is getting too hot then you can try using some rolled tinfoil around the water pan and the case to partially block the gap. This will be trial and error to  begin with but will not initially involve cutting into your brand new smoker until you find out how it works out-of-the-box.


----------



## agent75 (Feb 15, 2017)

Wow. That link is incredible! Thanks sotv. I was panicing trying to find grill damper vents here in the UK, I may just make my own!


----------



## wade (Feb 15, 2017)

Agent75 said:


> Wow. That link is incredible! Thanks sotv. I was panicing trying to find grill damper vents here in the UK, I may just make my own!


They are easy to make if you have the appropriate tools and workspace but if you do decide to buy them on ebay from the USA they will only usually take a week or so to arrive.


----------



## agent75 (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks Wade. It was the postage that was putting me off!


----------



## agent75 (Feb 16, 2017)

Right, my digital thermometer arrived so I ran a chimney starter worth of cheap lumpwood charcoal in the smoker to see what happened. The results weren't very encouraging!

As soon as the coals were added, the temp immediately rose to 250F, then slowly dropped back to about 210F. In an effort to try and raise the temp, I took the lid off and added a kettle of boiling water to see if this would help. It didn't! Once I replaced the lid, the temp showed 178F and is slowly dropping off after an hour.

My first issue is clearly the charcoal. I'm trying to source some heat beads, or at the very least some evenly and decently sized briquettes. The second issue is the charcoal grate, whilst it has small feet it isn't very high up and the dust is clearly choking the charcoal. Finally, the weather! It's 9C outside, with the cold wind it feels like 6C. I suspect once the warmer weather arrives, the temp shouldn't fall away so much.

Anyway, that's my first wee go, with a few alterations to my method it may go better next time!


----------



## wade (Feb 16, 2017)

Do not let that put you off - as I am sure that it won't. Good quality briquettes will help. Also the unit will take a little time for the temperatures to stabilise so don't be tempted to keep opening the doors to take a peek. There is a saying "If you are looking you are not cooking".


----------



## agent75 (Feb 16, 2017)

I have a friend who works in a school with access to some really nice technical equipment. I happen to be having drinks with him this weekend, I'll see if he could knock me up some air vents and legs for my charcoal basket! I'm desperate to get smoking but after today's dry run I'm fairly certain the mods are needed.


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 16, 2017)

The one I have, I had the same problem, could not get the temperature up. Fitted the vent to the bottom of the ash pan and the air started flowing and the temperature went up.


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 19, 2017)

HI Keith, cooked a chicken "Beer Can" style today on cooker similar to yours. Cooked @ 200'C.













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 19, 2017


----------



## agent75 (Feb 19, 2017)

Looks delicious! I have my technical friend busy sorting my base out this week, hoping to get it ready for next weekend.


----------



## agent75 (Feb 20, 2017)

Getting supplies ready for my first smoke at the weekend!












IMG_6861.JPG



__ agent75
__ Feb 20, 2017


----------



## sotv (Feb 20, 2017)

Brisket £6 a Kg @ Morrisons this  week can get it over the counter from the butchers, as well if you want to select your own size and weight along with fat content. Our Morrisons usually have them up to 2.5 to 3 KG in size.Occasionally larger.

p.s. If anyone has a good homemade rub recipe that doesn't require so much salt and pepper in it, any chance of sharing as most of the Brisket rubs I have tried have to much for my tastes. I prefer a sweet rub that is hardly spicey as I find the smoke can give me enough flavour than the need for pepper and cayenne or chilli.


----------



## agent75 (Feb 20, 2017)

Haven't tried any rubs yet, I'll need to experiment. 

Don't think I'll attempt a brisket for my first smoke, might buy one and freeze it though!

My oak chunks feom smokewood shack just arrived!


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 20, 2017)

sotv said:


> If anyone has a good homemade rub recipe that doesn't require so much salt and pepper in it, any chance of sharing as most of the Brisket rubs I have tried have to much for my tastes. I prefer a sweet rub that is hardly spicey as I find the smoke can give me enough flavour than the need for pepper and cayenne or chilli.



Rubs are a personal taste. Many people when cooking Brisket only use Salt & Pepper and may be a Onion Powder & Garlic Powder (SPOG.
If you do not like the taste, change it and add Sugar to your taste.


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 20, 2017)

Agent75 said:


> Haven't tried any rubs yet, I'll need to experiment.
> 
> Don't think I'll attempt a brisket for my first smoke, might buy one and freeze it though!
> 
> My oak chunks feom smokewood shack just arrived!


Leave the Brisket for a while, start on Chicken as it's cheap, then may be Ribs, and when you are comfortable with your smoker, go for the Brisket.


----------



## agent75 (Feb 20, 2017)

Good suggestion! 

When we get brisket here, does it come similar to America with the point and flat together? I've been watching so many youtube vids and I really want to get round to burnt ends! Previously when I've bought prepacked briskets for slow-cooking they've just been a round piece, not at all like the videos I'm salivating over.


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 20, 2017)

Agent75 said:


> Good suggestion!
> 
> When we get brisket here, does it come similar to America with the point and flat together? I've been watching so many youtube vids and I really want to get round to burnt ends! Previously when I've bought prepacked briskets for slow-cooking they've just been a round piece, not at all like the videos I'm salivating over.



A whole Brisket are hard to come by straight off the shelf.

If you have a good Butcher he might be able to cut it for you, or there are some folks on line selling them.


----------



## wade (Feb 22, 2017)

Many butchers will be ably to provide either the flat or the point as that is usually how they buy them in but many will have to specially order in whole briskets.


----------



## agent75 (Feb 22, 2017)

Good to know Wade. Thanks.


----------



## agent75 (Feb 22, 2017)

Just been drooling over some ham joint recipes. Would a gammon be good for smoking?


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 22, 2017)

Did a Gammon Hock at the weekend, Flavour was amazing, with or without the glaze.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/258928/smoked-gammon-hock#post_1673066


----------



## wade (Feb 22, 2017)

I did several over Christmas for customers and kept one for myself. It was worth all the effort


----------



## agent75 (Feb 23, 2017)

Right, the base has been modified, I'm desperate to smoke this weekend. However, the forecast is heavy rain. Does anyone use their garage for smoking in inclement weather?













IMG_6863.JPG



__ agent75
__ Feb 23, 2017


----------



## agent75 (Feb 24, 2017)

I got a chicken today for my first attempt. I have two questions regarding preparing the bird. Should I brine it? And should I spatchcock it? 

All suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## wade (Feb 24, 2017)

That is totally up to you. Just because you spatchcock it does not mean that you cannot brine it too.

To be honest I don't find that brining does a lot for chicken size birds but for larger birds (like turkey) it is worth doing. The important thing is to cook the bird to a temperature to keep it moist. It is safe to eat once it has reached 74 C in its thickest part however I like to take mine up to 80 C. Any higher than that and you will just be drying it out.

If you are cooking it whole then a garlic/ginger/lemon butter under the skin works well. Do not stuff it and keep the cavity open as you want the heat to penetrate from both the outside and the inside. If you have a beer can holder or frame then that is good too.

You may find this helpful http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/146957/of-course-charcoal-is-better-than-gas-isnt-it

Do not be tempted to smoke it low-and-slow as this will tend to dry the meat out too much. A moderate heat of 160-165 C (325 F) is good. Also don't forget to capture the juices from under the bird as these make great gravy.


----------



## agent75 (Feb 24, 2017)

Chhers! I was planning on making a bbq sauce and basting it after the first hour.


----------



## agent75 (Feb 25, 2017)

Learning some valuable lessons right now. Taking ages to get up to temp as I didn't use enough beads in the chimney to start.


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 25, 2017)

That will be another lesson learned and you will know next time.


----------



## agent75 (Feb 25, 2017)

Can't get above 300F with a full 4kg bag of heat beads.


----------



## wade (Feb 25, 2017)

What! Send a photo of what you are doing. With that amount of Heat Beads you should be able to power a blacksmith forge...


----------



## agent75 (Feb 25, 2017)

IMG_6869.JPG



__ agent75
__ Feb 25, 2017


















IMG_6870.JPG



__ agent75
__ Feb 25, 2017


----------



## wade (Feb 25, 2017)

Are the coals directly on the bottom of the fire bowl or on a rack. Could the air vent be being blocked by the coals?


----------



## agent75 (Feb 25, 2017)

There's a small rack. I've fashioned an ash poker from a metal coathanger and have been periodically poking the vents, but I suspect I need to raise the grate and perhaps drill a few more holes to increase airflow. 

Internal temp is 165C, nearly ready to eat.


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 25, 2017)

165'C is a high temperature for low and slow cooking.
Average low and slow temperatures range from 105'C to 125'C
So 165'C is plenty high enough.


----------



## wade (Feb 25, 2017)

Agent75 said:


> There's a small rack. I've fashioned an ash poker from a metal coathanger and have been periodically poking the vents, but I suspect I need to raise the grate and perhaps drill a few more holes to increase airflow.
> 
> Internal temp is 165C, nearly ready toi


I hope you are referring to the Smoker IT and not the Chicken !


----------



## agent75 (Feb 25, 2017)

I was following Wade's suggestion of smoking a chicken at 165 C. It took about 2 hrs 30 mins for the chicken's IT to reach 80 C.


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 25, 2017)

So did you manage to get the smoker to sit at 165'C?

The timings are about right to reach that IT.


----------



## agent75 (Feb 25, 2017)

Yup, managed to hold it steady eventually.


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 25, 2017)

So now you know where the vents should be for 165'C.

Now you can work on closing the vents down to achieve low temps.


----------



## wade (Feb 26, 2017)

Yes - the 165 C is great for chicken and turkey but you will need to get it down to about 110 C for pork shoulder (pulled pork) or brisket


----------



## agent75 (Feb 26, 2017)

My biggest issue was tin foil. I had read it's a good idea to cover the water pan with tin foil to reduce mess, however after over an hour struggling to get the temp up to 200 F, I removed the foil and the temp shot up.


----------



## sotv (Feb 26, 2017)

Thats interesting, that is something I have always done to the inside of the pan only as the fat from the meat, makes a real mess of the pan when it has gone cold and the tin foil stops that mostly, I found. The foil never affected the temperature of the smoker though for me?.


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 26, 2017)

Never heard of the foil affecting the temperatures like that?


----------



## agent75 (Feb 26, 2017)

I know. It confused the hell out of me.


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 26, 2017)

The only thing I can think of, if the foil was not allowing the heat to rise from the charcoal. Foil blocking the air flow, touching the sides and not leaving a gap?


----------



## agent75 (Feb 27, 2017)

It wasn't touching the sides. I put a kettle of boiling water on top of the foil, when I poured the water out the foil was cool to the touch.


----------



## agent75 (Feb 27, 2017)

I just found an old thread which seems pertinent to my predicament:

"Well after three nights of failure, I finally got it.

First I tried going to wood charcoal and less water in the pan. This resulted in a temp around 190. So I gave up.

Next night I figured it was not getting enough air, so I placed a variable speed fan at the bottom vent and pumped in steady air. This resulted in 200 degrees. So I gave up.

Tonight knowing that it was not the fuel or air, I looked at the set up. I took the bigger pan and turned it into the charcoal pan and drilled holes into that also. Since I had swiss cheesed the other pan it was not good for water, so I went and bought a new pan and moved 3 inches farther away from the heat source.

Success!!! I giggled as I saw the temp steadily rise to over 300 degrees, I then started adjusting the vents to get the smoker to balance out to 250 degrees and stay!!!! I am so happy.

The distance between the coals and the water pan seemed to be the issue, this would be why I was going through water like crazy and no heat. In the last 2 hours the water has barely dropped.

So tomorrow I am getting out the grinder ond moving the shelf supports to allow for the setup I was using tonight. Then I will be set.

Too bad I have to change it right out of the box, but I am getting what I wanted now while learning more about how the whole system works."

The water bowl does seem to sit very close to the charcoal. I think it may be worth my while trying to raise it slightly.


----------



## smokin monkey (Feb 27, 2017)

Well it looks like you have found the problem. That's why this forum is invaluable, the wealth of information that's available is priceless.


----------



## agent75 (Mar 4, 2017)

Today I decided I'd do another chicken and try some pit beans whilst I was at it. Starting to get a handle on controlling the temp. Need a better beans recipe though, the ACV in the recipe I used was too overpowering. 













236FCBDD-5CE0-4F78-9BE9-E8B1E5FA3EE4.jpg



__ agent75
__ Mar 4, 2017


----------

